#   >       128  13.11.2008

## Plesen~

-    ()    ,       9 ,

----------


## Plesen~

. 64.2.   1  ,   ,    (. 0503128)          ,  31    ,    ,  ** ,       150000000  .

,   6.  "   - ,    " , 

   ,  148 ,          , .    ,     ( . 239:          **    (. 0504833).)

   ...  "  "   .     ...

----------


## Plesen~

.64.4   6  -          150211000     (150211211, ... 150211253, 150211262, 150211263, 

  150211261  ,    ?

----------


## 13

128.   ?

----------

,      .

----------


## Plesen~



----------


## .

,  .       .

----------

,   64.8  75.5        2010 . -     64.8.  1.43     64.1 - 64.7.  1.44      68 . 
           ?

----------


## dennis27

.
              .          , ..     .     ,     ,        .     (   )        ?

----------


## 223

> .
>               .          , ..     .     ,     ,        .     (   )        ?


     ?    (  ,    )

----------


## desna

*dennis27*,  ,         ...
   ,     /,    , .. ,   ..
     ,          ,       ..   . ,  ? (...)   ..    ..

----------

*dennis27*, 
 , ..      ( 050200000). 
     .       ,   .      ,    .

 :
 129 . 6



> **      , ** .


 129 . 7



> **  **  **   ,   , *      .*

----------

,     ,      ?   2010  2011     ?

----------


## dennis27

#19:  .  ,       
  #17:    ,  ,  ,  30%,   -  .       -      ,    ...   :Wow:

----------

> #19:  .  ,


 .
 -       ,      ?

----------


## dennis27

-    :    -     (,  ) -        ,      ,   ,   ,   ,           -     .
:     (    ) -     :Smilie: ,              ... ...

----------


## 223

> .
>  -       ,      ?


  . 
       ,  ,    .  ,        ,     .

----------


## 223

> -    :    -     (,  ) -        ,      ,   ,   ,   ,           -     .
> :     (    ) -    ,              ... ...


  ,   . 
  -       . .        .   .

----------

> ,     .


  :Big Grin: 

  ,     .             .

----------


## 223

> ,     .             .


            "" ,   .

----------

> "" ,   .


5 !!!  :Wow:

----------


## desna

,                 24.01.1980 . 59,  .  



> 19.   ,  , , ,      -       ,          ,        *     .*

----------

*desna*,  ... .
  ,

----------


## desna

> *desna*,  ... .
>   ,


 :yes:  .       .

      ...)))

----------

...

----------


## IO128

!     .0503128!  ... .8  "          120600000    , 130200000    , 120800000    , 130300000      (   ),  130402000   , 130403000        ,  121003000           (   ),     ".
 206 -  , ,  ?
 208  302    ,  .
 303 -   30302,30305,30306, ? 
 30402  30403 -   ...      / (..    30201)      ?    ...
 21003 -    ?

   :  .6 "         150211000    .             ,   .7   .6    (.. .5), ..     ,    50211, ?

 :Embarrassment: ,          .

----------


## Plesen~

..      ..      ...

----------


## tan223

> .       .
> 
>       ...)))


  ,   ,  / .
 ,   ,    ,  ,       ,

----------


## tan223

> ..      ..      ...


..   ,      ?   :Frown: 

                2   -   ,     .
         ,      ( - /    )%
 :Frown:  
       ...

----------


## Plesen~

,     :
"   8            1 20600000    , 130200000     (   ,     ), 1 20800000    , 130300000      (   ),   121003000           (   ),     ;"

----------


## Plesen~

1 304 02 000  1 304 03 000:

        ,     ,    1 401 01 213  1 302 01 730, 
 -     1 303 01 000      ,   .   (  )

----------


## margo46

" "   -  ---!!!   ? :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

-        :Smilie:  

,     ,      :Smilie: 

, margo46,   -   ? ,  ,  -

----------


## Plesen~

> 30402  30403 -   ...      / (..    30201)      ?    ...


 ,    -        ...
,          (       ,,) -          -      ;

   ()               .  -       ,        ( 206  20101610,30405220),         302 -     ..     " "         -       .
     30402  30403 -      ?      ,   ,   -       -  87 "  "..      " ,  ,   "...

    -      206 +   302,         ( 302  206) ..
  -,   ..

----------


## Plesen~

98 (             01.01.2010,   ),        (    ),     -         ,       ..  ,         3  - ,   ..

----------


## Plesen~

,   210 03 000..
     ,        -           ,     ,   206,208  302 (30402)  ..    ..      3 ,     ,    -   ,   :
)      ;
)     ?  ,            5 ...

----------


## Plesen~

: 
-         ...     ..      ,   "  "
-               21003,

----------


## margo46

> -        
> 
> ,     ,     
> 
> , margo46,   -   ? ,  ,  -


*Plesen~*,     168 - ,   !

----------


## IO128

,         128     -     .        ...     !

----------


## iramir

: "2.         64.8  75.5       2010 ."
   " 64.8"?     :Frown: 
      ,      .

----------

14    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*,     168 - ,   !


 !!  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      .


      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> : 
> -         ...     ..      ,   "  "
> -               21003,


1.   ( )  2  ,      
2.    ,       ,    ...    :Frown:

----------


## IO128

,   .137   "      /     230404".   ?    ?     ,     ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 2.    ,       ,    ...


 ..       ,          31   23-55

----------


## iramir

> ?

----------


## 09

!       115

----------

,          ? ,    128,  ,  ,         502 ,    :     ,      ,  ,     .     ,        ?  .   ,          (.7  9),       !  ,      - ,   ?  ,        , ,  , !

----------


## IO128

. ,,    /     .     -      /     .
  115    ?     .  115     ?     ""    (   -       ""  )

----------

> 64.8  75.5       2010 .


64.8  64.7    .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,          (.7  9),       !  ,      - ,   ?


  .. 
   -  , ,  , -       ..    ,       ..

----------


## Plesen~

> ,        , ,  , !


     ..      , ,  (,   ,  ),    ..    ? ,

----------


## Plesen~

> ,          ?


  -         .....

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*,     168 - ,   !


  "",  -    , **

----------


## IO128

-     .127 ?    .128/138?
 ...    ""  4  5     ,   . 6-9       .

----------

> "",  -    , **


-!       ...

----------


## Plesen~

,      :Smilie:    ..(       5  6    )..
 ...   ,     ...

----------


## Plesen~

> -     .127 ?    .128/138?
>  ...    ""  4  5     ,   . 6-9       .


       ,    ,           50115 *210*, 50115 *220*  50115 *300*-           ...       220 - 1000 ,    800 .,   :

"... **       , ** ()  "

----------


## Plesen~

"    "...

----------


## Plesen~

,          ..

    17.12.2008 N 143
                   (      )"

 .19            ** **        (        )     **  (    5  ) **  *    .*

 . 5.         ...            :
210         ;
211  ;
212  ;
213      ;
220  , ;
230   () ;
240   ;
250   ;
260  ;
290  ;
300   ;
500   .

----------

,  !  ,     .   :
1.     , ..         ,           , ?
2.   ,     /  ?   ,       , ,     .
3.          (  ,   ..  )

  ,              . ?
      ( 8)  ,     +    .     ( 6)      +    .

----------


## Plesen~

> ( 6)      +    .


        ,  ""      ?

----------

.   ,   ,  .  ,     ,     6  8  128      ,  -     .    ,        ,    . ,  ,  8       115        .        ,   ,   .    .

----------

8

----------


## Plesen~

> 8


   () ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 


     ?

----------

> ,     :
> "   8            1 20600000    , 130200000     (   ,     ), 1 20800000    , 130300000      (   ),   121003000           (   ),     ;"


       8.

 ,           ?,      ,      ,      ,       " ".    ..     ,      ,     (   )      . ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,           ?,      ,      ,


 .239 148 
...
                   .




> ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 8.


 ,       8...           ...

----------

> ,       8...           ...


  - 8  !     6,       ,         .   ,    6  8   ,      ?          + ,     .  - , ,   - .

    , ,   8  ?

----------

115:
"64.4.            :
  6  -          150211000     (150211211, 150211212, 150211213, 150211221, 150211222, 150211223, 150211224, 150211225, 150211226, 150211231, 150211232, 150211241, 150211242, 150211251, 150211252, 150211253, 150211262, 150211263, 150211290, 150211310 (    - !!!), 150211320, 150211330, 150211340, 150211530)         "

        !!!  -   ,   - "  ".  ,  . 6        ,    !          . 0503128  ?! 

 -...  :Frown: 

    8.

----------

> 115:
>  150211310 (    - !!!), 
> 
> 8.


 ,    ,    502 11    ,  .. ,    
     ,

----------


## Plesen~

> -... 
> 
>     8.


   .. :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


 .510 .0503128??  :Smilie:

----------

:
  =  +   -   .
 , . 
    .  ,   ,    ?  ,        ? ..  , ,    ,  502       .   ?

 .510:      ,      510  !

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


     ,      :Smilie:

----------

,     -  ...           ,    , ... 

         .  ...

----------

Plesen,   -   ,     ?      ?

----------


## Plesen~

50   ;
51   ;
52   
      ( ),  

              :

  1 50113 225  1 502 11 225     +   50    52


 206 07 560  304 05 225    52  51
    52  -        

PS          ....

----------


## Plesen~

,     ..
,      ""  "   ",    -,     -      ...     ...

----------


## 13

Plesen~,      ,   ?

----------


## Plesen~

...
     1     ..   (  ,       , ),  "" ,      ...

----------


## 13

,   ?

----------

,  . 
        (  )  . 
       (503 31 00 - 503 12 00, 503 12 000 - 503 13 000),   (501 11 000 - 501 12 000, 501 12 000 - 501 13 000).
      2-  (501 13 000 - 502 11 000, 503 13 000 - 502 11 000).     .      ""?

----------


## Plesen~

> ""?


...

----------


## Plesen~

> 


 ..




> ?


 ..

----------

...  115  68  ,    ...     ???     68    ??       ...  128  188  ,   68   1/3...          128 ,               ,            9   ...      ,   ,     ... ...      ,      50      ,             137 .

----------

-?    .   ,    (128)   ,     -.  -   128     .
,   ,     ,   ,      ,       .

----------

> ...
>      1     ....


,  1      / ,           . 
,  -  . 
,       ,   "   ",  ,   ..  ,      ,     . 
,         ,   1       (,    ,    ), ..     - -       -   ,       ""    .      ,      ,   .      ""    ,     .
   ,  Plesen~,   .   ,             ,         502 11  304 05.
 ,           . 
 502 11   ,      ,     ,     ..       .   ,    ?         - ,    128 . 
 :   ,   502 11 ,       ,    -  ?

----------


## LD74

> ,       ,   "   ",  ,   ..  ,      ,     .
> 
>  502 11   ,      ,     ,     ..       .   ,    ?         - ,    128 . 
>  :   ,   502 11 ,       ,    -  ?


 2010            98. ,    /        ( -  ),      ,      ,          128  138.        ,              ,       ,        127  137. ,                        128/138          ,        .       ,   ,  ,          ,    .
  ,                 128      :          ,             .          ,  ,    ,        ,        ,                     .               128,             ?  .
 ,     ,      50211            ""    (,    ,      ,                ),        ,        ,      128      .                    -          ,    ,          Plesen~,             128.

----------


## Plesen~

> 2010            98


  ...

----------

,       ,          :    ,    ,     ,      ,      .     :    6    ,  8 ,      ,    ( )   .      6  8       ,   .
,   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 8 ,      ,


   ?

----------

,      ,    ,       (           ,   -       )

----------


## LD74

> ...


,      ?

----------

> ,              ,       ,        127  137. ,                        128/138          ,        .


       6   8   128 ,  6         ..  500- ,   8       ..     302- , 208-  206-           21003.

         8           .

              8    -        6...         "-"       ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,     ,      50211            ""    .


  ..  -         ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 8       ..     *302*- , .


     ,  ...

----------


## Plesen~

,   ,       ,      ,     ...
 ,  ,  ,        ...

----------


## Plesen~

> .


 ,   ,,           ...

----------

> ,   ,       ,      ,     ...
>  ,  ,  ,        ...


     .
    10604    40101130
    110            240101200...
         110      .

      127  137  "                "   ,       137      " "   (  )

                ...    ...

       ,   128  -     ,      ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 110            240101200...
> .


   ..   -  ...
    3  .....

----------


## Plesen~

> 127  137  "                "


 ,  ...     ,

----------

206  (           ),    .

----------

> ,  ...     ,


  ?

----------


## LD74

> ..  -         ...


  98    ,    , ,  .          "  " -    .  ,       98,   ,      .   ,           128/138   -             . 
,       ,     98 ?      ,        :  

     ( 2009).
_"    ,      98.           2010 .      ,  ,       ,    ,  .   ,   ,     ,    .         ,    ,    .              (      ),   .         ,          .   ,      ,   :    ,   ,   ,     .             ,     .       ,   ,   ."
_

----------


## LD74

> ,   ,       ,      ,     ...
>  ,  ,  ,        ...


   -     ,       ,      ,         .              -      ,   ,  ,    ,              :           ,       ,                      ,      ,                        .
                     .  ,       128/138,  ,  ,        ,        ,         ,        .  ,                    ,   ,        :      ,        502        128/138,        ,               (          ).




> ..


, ,    ,            .      (128/138)          ,     .    ,          ,    ,            ,    ,        128/138,            ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ,            ,    ,        128/138,


    ?   ,      9 ,         -    :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> , ,    ,            .


..    ..           ..    ..

  ..   2005  , "    "..    2006        ,    2007        ..     2008     ..          ,    ..  -   ,     ,    ,          ...     :Smilie:   .

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


  4  ,      :Smilie: 
,
   ,   ...

      ...

----------

> ,


,      ?,      ?    ?

----------


## Plesen~

,    ,      ..

----------


## GAI

> 10604    40101130
>     110            240101200....


      .   - ,   ,           .   10604       ...
          040101  010604   ,       1  2.        *240101*.       . 
  ?   ,     ?

----------

> 98    ,    , ,  .          "  " -    .  ,       98,   ,      .   ,           128/138   -             . 
> [/I]


       ,          2010              2011

----------

> 040101  010604   ,       1  2.        *240101*.       . 
>   ?   ,     ?


   ,           .
              240101200   210604000

      040101   2    .
  240101200        ,             .             210604000.

----------


## GAI

> , ........             210604000.


,  -     ? ...

----------

106.04 ,     ""        .    401.01         .

----------

> ,  -     ? ...


       70      10604,               ,     .

          ,    .

            10604 ,     110       .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


??  ??????    ,  !        40104130    ,   ,    10604340 -

----------

-    128   115 ,  -     :Smilie:

----------

> -    128   115 ,  -


, .

----------


## 1

,    ,    128,  115.

----------


## .

,    ,       .
**,       ,          .
      ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

-     ,   ..        2  ...   ,  ,    .., ....

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ,    128,  115.


   -         ,    5   -   ,   -  -        ...

----------


## margo46

> 5   -   ,   -  -        ...


    11    .  , ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 11    .


     15.01  ...   ,     -   , ,  ,  ,     ,   01.12,   0503125  ,

----------


## 1

,   ,   ,    .    .

----------


## Plesen~

115  ...  " "
       31.12  ..      ,       " "  " "...   :Frown:   :Frown:       50211261...

----------

:
   115   (19.11.09 18:57  415744)
1.   0503160 (   30.11.09,   )
2.   0503321 (   09.12.09,   )
3.   0503360 (   30.11.09,   )
    .

----------


## DenisP

> ,          2010              2011


   ?

----------


## blazevic

115   

  - 416 256   09.12.2009

----------

1.   0503160 (   14.12.09,   )
2.   0503230 (   14.12.09,   )

----------

64.6 "  4, 5  10  (0503128)       4, 5  9  (0503127) . ", , 64.7   64.8,            2010.
,  WORD 2007     ( ,  ),      ,     , .

----------

127   .    ,  .
1.       ,    5    ,     ,  11=  5
:  51   3 :"            **  ** ,      ,     ,    ()            ;
-     

2.  ,        , ..   220,    221, 222  ..
: .54   11: " ,    ()            ( 5),     ,    5"

 ,  .   ,       ,       ,       ,    ?

 ,

----------

> ,  WORD 2007     ( ,  ),      ,     , .


WORD 2003  -

----------


## Yurii

!      ,  115  128.        .  ,     .     150 ... (128).     3,  4-6,   8-25.    26   ,     "" 168  .   ?  :Wow:

----------


## Yurii

. 
   0503128 "            ( ),       :

  11    6   10;	
  12    8   10;
    !?    ,   ?

----------


## Yurii

? , !

----------


## Lenushka

:Wow:

----------


## buh_34

> 127   . . . .


     ,   ,  
      -  127   ,
    -      .

----------

> !      ,  115  128.        .  ,     .     150 ... (128).     3,  4-6,   8-25.    26   ,     "" 168  .   ?


 ,    ,  ,

----------

> ,   ,  
>       -  127   ,
>     -      .


     ?

----------

> . 
>    0503128 "            ( ),       :
> 
>   11    6   10;	
>   12    8   10;
>     !?    ,   ?


    1   : 10 <= 8<=6,  10 =   127
      ,        ,

----------


## Yurii

> 1   : 10 <= 8<=6,  10 =   127
>       ,        ,


.       . 
   ,    10 <= 8<=6,   ,   .      ,   ,     2009 ,     2010 . 
    (. 6)  .    ( 10) .  . 10 > . 6.   -      ? 
   "  -  ,      "

----------


## buh_34

> ...


,      -     .     -  .

----------


## Yurii

> ,      -     .     -  .


 ,          .    ,       (  ) ,   , , .        .   .

----------

> ,          .    ,       (  ) ,   , , .        .   .


     ,  -    ,  .    (  ),    ,   .
   6  ,       ,

----------


## 13

128   ????  21

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


**   -   ,  ,     -  ,       "",    ,     :Smilie:

----------

,   0503128  0503138      2009   ,      1  2010 ,         .          .             ?

----------

> .             ?


  "" .
     115:



> 2.         64.8  75.5       2010 .


 64.8  75.5  .

----------


## Plesen~

64.8. *     (. 0503128)*     (. 0503128),         (     )   ....

75.5. **    (. 0503138)     (. 0503138),          ...

----------


## Plesen~

..       :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

, 
   ,

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   0503128  0503138      2009


            ..  :Smilie:      ..

----------


## Plesen~

...    ...

----------


## onikodim

,  ,   .
    168:



> 230        ,       ,       ( 4, 7 )           ,      ,    010604000   ,   (, ). * ,    ,  ,      230 * .


  :Wow: ,      10604    ,    .          ?             105?

----------


## .

168.   115 .1.77       -,    "+",   -,   "-".    -     "+",    6 (, )       ,         -? ..    --  .

----------

> ,  ,   .
>     168:
> 
> ,      10604    ,    .          ?             105?


-,   10604       ,   .     ,        .    (5,6  168 )   ,         ,      -,    (..       ).      106.04,     105 .     401 01-   .
, 168    5  6    121    ,  230

----------

> 168.   115 .1.77       -,    "+",   -,   "-".    -     "+",    6 (, )       ,         -? ..    --  .


 6        ,    .    7=  4+  6

----------


## Plesen~

> 6        ,    .


    ..           ,  .. :Frown: (

----------


## .

,  . .7 ( )=.4+.6           168.

----------


## 86

> ,   0503128  0503138      2009   ...


        , 128  138   ...      ,   .        " !"

----------

09  2009   115
"          ,           ,        13  2008   128" (*    22.12.2009 .,  15791*)

----------

> 128   ????  21


-    -

----------


## margo46

> 22.12.2009 .,  15791[/B])


!  ...

----------


## Plesen~

31  2009 .  42-7.4-05/24-788 "               ,      ,         2009 ".

28.12.2009
    28.12.2009  42-7.4-05/2.1-759 "                    2009 "

----------


## buh_34

> 31  2009 .  42-7.4-05/24-788


    ...

----------


## lagodich

(.)

----------


## buh_34

> (.)


,     :Redface: -       .

----------

.      42-7.4-05/24-788 ... 
 42-7.4-05/24-788  31.12.2009    : 42  1, 7.4  11 327, 05  0. 
   : Google  Bing  Yahoo!  Rambler  . 

 :Frown:

----------


## 51037

> .      42-7.4-05/24-788 ... 
>  42-7.4-05/24-788  31.12.2009    : 42  1, 7.4  11 327, 05  0. 
>    : Google  Bing  Yahoo!  Rambler  .


    31  2009 .  42-7.4-05/24-788    roskazna  ru     \   .          . :Big Grin:

----------


## Plesen~

,    ..
http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html

----------


## Mentalistka

,   ;0)
, ,     .168:    1    (    ), .5      310 (340),  .6 .   410 (440), ,    .  .115          .       1  4 . 09.   .168  .5  .6   .    !
 ,      -    . 121...
      ?   :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 ... .        1?  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
     ,    . 
,    1,      2006 .  ,  .
        -    .     ,   . 

       .      ,    ,    .

----------


## Mentalistka

:Smilie:     1,  ,  ,  -     "  ,   ?"  ..,          .         ,       ...
168-       , ,  .  .   :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> 1,  ,  ,


  :Wow: 
 ,       :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
      . 
 ..,      ,        1.

----------


## blazevic

1    -,  ,            0503128,  ,       0503168 (-        0503121      ),     0503121 ""    148......

----------


## Plesen~

..    ..
      ,    :Smilie:          ""     ...

----------

, , 115      10    .    115       ?

----------


## BorisG

> 115       ?


    ,         .

----------


## Mentalistka

BorisG,        ,   ,   ,       ,   ! ,  .     ,,    . 
   ,  ,    ,    -      -        ,     -   -          .,        "". 
 "" -       ,             . 
 1           ,     ,  ,  - .
           - ,  ,         -      ,       ,  .      ,  - ,     ,   !    ,      .

----------

http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html

----------


## BorisG

> http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html


 ** ?  :Wink:

----------

> ** ?


 ,          ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,          ?


   ,   ,   (      ),    ,    ,      ,  , ..   . 
      10     .

----------

> ,   ,   (      ),    ,    ,      ,  , ..   .


, , ,      ...



> 10     .


      !

----------


## IO128

> ,   ;0)
> , ,     .168:    1    (    ), .5      310 (340),  .6 .   410 (440), ,    .  .115          .       1  4 . 09.   .168  .5  .6   .    !
>  ,      -    . 121...
>       ?


   -?           **** 310 (340)  ***** 310 (340), ..    5,         "+"    "-", .. 0.  -   .

----------


## IO128

.121

----------


## 86

> -?           **** 310 (340)  ***** 310 (340), ..    5,         "+"    "-", .. 0.  -   .


   ,   310-310, 340-340  121  ,     168   .       . 168  10  5  . 121  321.      ,     .

----------

> . 168  10  5  . 121  321.


,     ?
  ,   .
    .

----------

,         0503168?
    .
   ?

----------

> ,         0503168?
>     .
>    ?


  ,   .

----------

> ,         0503168?
>     .
>    ?


 
 31.12.2009  42-7.4-05/2.4-788

               ,     ,          2009 




> -          (. 0503121)   0503168:
> -      300, 400;
> -       300, 400,    340, 440        , .

----------


## 1

?  321  322   0503121     5  6   010  0503168,     ,    320  360    0503168.

----------

> 321  322   0503121     5  6   010  0503168,


 
 5  6   010 +  050 + 070 +  080  0503168
?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 5  6   010 +  050 + 070 +  080  0503168


     300-   0503168 ?
         ,  -   ?

----------


## .

http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html

  6     31.12.2009  42-7.4-05/2.4-788
http://www.roskazna.ru/store/130120106.doc

   42  :



> 0503121  321        4
> 
>  0503168 
> 
> 010  ,
> 050   ,
> 070     ,
> 080    ,
> 320      ,
> ...

----------


## .

> 310-310, 340-340  121  ,     168   .      .      ,     .


      0503168    1  29.12.2009
    0503168:
F168CR.ZIP
,      ExtForms\Rp09q4.grp  .

----------


## 86

> 5  6   010 +  050 + 070 +  080  0503168
> ?


, ! ,    .   340, 440         106.04        .      .

----------


## .

> 340, 440         106.04        .      .


.   .

  115     0503168:



> ,    ,  ,      230  ;

----------

> .   .
>   115     0503168:
>  ,    ,  ,      230 **


  121 ...       ...

----------


## .

! , ,  177    ,    140101241?

----------

!    128     115

----------


## BorisG

> !    128     115


115   ,     .
  128   , ,     .

----------

> 115   ,     .
>   128   , ,     .


,     128     115 ?..

----------


## BorisG

> ,     128     115 ?..


   , ,      ,  115    . 
    ,          ,             .      ,     .  :Wink:

----------

?  ....

----------


## 1

> ?  ....


  !

----------

> !


  25.01.10  :Smilie:

----------


## toma_27

,    .  168  1  .   056,   104.06   6 "()"    .     .        3000.     ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 104.06   6 "()"    .     .


..
       3000 ?    148  ?

----------


## .

,  ,    -       100% .  ,   .

----------

,           1000  3000 ,   ,     100%    (       1000  10000,      100%).          .
     168   F5    104-101,   ,     .

----------

> 6        ,    .    7=  4+  6


      5   ?!       6 .,       104.000

----------

,    .    .      ,    -      ,      +    .       ,    ,   .
   ?   ,     ,    ,    502   . .

----------

**
  ,          (),        .
   ,   :
1.   
-   -    
-   (, )       (,   ..)-    
2.     30% 
-   -            30%   
-   (, )       (,   ..)-     70%   
3.       ( 12 ,  ),    
-   -       
-     -     1/12   (   )

----------

?
  :      .,     - .   -       ..,     - .  ?

----------


## Lenushka

,      .0503127?    3          . .4  5     ,               .  .     .6     ? :Dezl:

----------

